# Hayfever



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Really suffering from hayfever this year. Running eyes is the worst bit, look like a Panda in a fight.
However, take piriton.
Have tried local honey before and did not think about it early enough this year,so will remember it for next.
Any other ideas that may work.
Thank you


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Had HF for many years - it comes and goes.

A very bad year this year.

I take the usual stuff to suppress it but if I really want a whole day HF free then two Disprin and two "One a Day" pills works 100%.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

I used to suffer badly then I tried New Era hayfever and rhinitus homeopathy tablets and they worked for me never been bothered again that was 18 years ago.Make sure you follow the directions tho.
Also worked for my daughter.


----------



## Hurley73 (Mar 4, 2013)

Summers used to be a nightmare for me until I started taking Pirinase a nasal spray. Needs to be taken every day and you should start taking it before symptoms start.Best £7 I have ever spent!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This sounds odd but really has made an enormous difference to my severe HF.......

about 10 years ago I decided to try contact lenses rather than having to cope with glasses for distance, glasses for reading or Varifocals etc...

I went to Boots Opticians and had superb service and after a few weeks was happily wearing contact lenses - that was in February....

I suddenly realised by July that my HF had reduced markedly, no more itchy, puffy eyes, much less sniffing and snorting and none of that annoying tickle at the back of my throat......

until I took them out for the night when the symptoms returned albeit much less markedly.

I now wear lenses every day and HF is reduced to a totally acceptable level.

So it is worth trying if you have never tried or don't wear them - many Doctors have confirmed that many of the receptors for the pollen are on the surface of the eye and the lenses stop them being attached and generating the allergic reaction.

It really has worked for me - however odd it sounds..... Even this year with pollen levels being incredibly high due to the grass all pollinating at the same time rather than staggered over weeks....

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I can endorse what Dave says about contact lenses. I have had hay fever for my entire life and have worn contact for the last 40 years. I sometimes take them out in the evening if my eyes are feeling tired but if I do that in the spring / summer when the pollen count is high, then my eyes immediately start to itch and sometimes stream. This is despite taking a tablet daily and various other sprays. There is no doubt that wearing contact lenses reduces the symptoms of hay fever very significantly so far as I am concerned


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've also read that putting a smear of vaseline or similar just inside each nostril traps some of the pollen that gets in as you breathe. I use Vick as it also alleviates some of that bunged-up feeling. 

I never used to get anything at all until a trip to eastern Europe a few years back when I got sensitised to birch pollen and, since then, to lots of others. My GP prescribed Benadryl tablets (Acrivastine)which were were much more effective than the Loratidine-containing tablets. However the instructions for Benadryl say that you should not take it if over 65 and there is other literature to explain this.

It's going to rain tomorrow so I hope this will bring you some relief.

G


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Interesting concerning contact lenses - I didn't know that, but it makes sense.

I used to suffer quite badly - especially my eyes - and the only thing that was really effective was 'Benadryl Plus'. Each capsule only lasts for eight hours, and the dose is three a day. But it begins to work very quickly - within 10-15 minutes. 

However, when I discussed the medication with my GP she claimed it was not available on the NHS. Same when I spoke to the pharmacist at the local chemist.

Thankfully, I haven't needed to use it for a year or two, but do carry a pack when travelling, just in case. Still occasionally use Loratadine tablets, but not very often. I do recall my doc saying I could take two a day if necessary, rather than the stated dose of one ie one every 12 hours. Again, only doubled up the dose occasionally and found it made me v. sleepy.

Mike


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Tablets rarely work with me, but this year I have been consistant with a nasal spray which mostly has been Beconase. A variety of eye drops has helped a bit too, one for hayfever specifically, another just for itchy eyes.

I have had to wear protective eyewear at work this year when its only been occasionally needed before so maybe that has helped too?


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

My daughter (nearly 19) suffered very badly and was worried about it affecting her exams. Two years ago, before her GCSEs, she had a course of acupuncture at our local Chinese health centre. She didn't have to take any of her usual medication and was hayfever-free that year. Same the next year. This year she decided she couldn't fit it in. Lucky that the weather was so bad and the hayfever season was late because she's back on Piriteze. :roll: 

Viv

* edited because my eight turned into a smiley


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

A pharmacist in Switzerland recommended a saline nasal spray - it looks like a normal spray can and hits a high punch (like a yoga neti pot). The aim is to shoot the spray up, before bed, so that the nose is clear of any muck/pollen...then the tablets the next day will work better...well this combo worked well for the OH and it is good not to always use lots of meds.

Also, he found that the different hayfever tablets had different effects (eg piriteze versus zirtek versus cetirizine hydrochloride - home brand).

He also found that the Boots medicated eye drops work well too.


----------



## bigbadbarry (May 2, 2013)

Antihistamines - there are a variety, try some & if it works stick to it. Everyone is different so find one that works for you.

Nasal sprays are better as that's where the allery originates (the eyes as well). Pirinase is twice as strong as Beconase. Don't sniff when you spray as this sucks it to the back of your throat and you want it in your nose. It will also help your eyes and throat.
Saline is good as a "non Medicine" as it washes out any pollen. It is effective.

Vasaline around the nose works a little as it traps some of the pollen.

Homeopathy - might as well do nothing, it's in your mind (which is a very powerful tool).

Decongestants - use for a short period only otherwise you'll get rebound conjestion. Don't use oral decongestants eg sudafed (pseudoefedrine) if you have or take anything for high blood pressure as it they will increase your BP.

If your symptoms are mainly nasal with itchy eyes go for a Fluticasone (Pirinase) nasal spray and use it every day as per the infomation leaflet.

Tony
Pharmacist
GPhC 2030076

Hope this helps


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd forgotton about the nasal rinse part, which I started on a dive trip and "snorted" a little sea water with very good results  

Since then a little tap water does the same trick


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

I would recommend the Honey route, and of course my honey is the best :lol: 

I am not entirely sure that local honey is a definite cure. Although it is a very healthy food source compared to some sugars.

I have yet to see any papers in the 'bee press' with some clinical trials to prove efficacy. I am sure something must have been done, but never seen it or gone hunting for it.

The only proof I have is that my farmer where I keep the bee's. He claimed to have suffered hayfever. Since I pay the rent in honey he claims his hayfever is greatly reduced. Although this could be psychological or the honey having a physical effect, maybe even a combination of both, who knows. But it makes him feel better and I can imagine bad hayfever for an arable farmer being awkward. Especially when having to avoid drowsy commercial remedies.

Although he does get the honey with just the legs and dead bee's removed. I do a very course filter so leave little bits of propolis and 
pollen in there. If that has any effect, No idea.

But local honey may not be as cheap as the blended eu and non eu supermarket honey. But it travels far less food miles, helps local economy, flora and fauna. But each honey harvest will be slightly different depending on the foraging of the bee's.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I started suffering last year, it seems to be worse due to my Asthma, I now take 1x10mg Citirizine in the morning, and 1x25mg Ucerax + 4 shots of Nasonex at night, I have a Beconase nasal spray for bad days, and touch wood it's been a quite bearable so far this year, not needed the Beconase during the day hardy at all.

All prescribed, I wouldn't use any none prescribed meds for hayfever symptoms, as it might be something more serious, always see the doc.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I also se Cetirizine and have a Beconase device, but rarely use that, HF is a real pain and mine started when I was doing lots of Field Work in long grass in my VIth form days.....

Been desensitized three times but frankly that made no difference, tried all sorts of tablets but Cetirizine seems the best at present......

As I said my biggest improvement was my decision to wear contact lenses, and if you need to wear glasses I would seriously suggest giving it a trial - I used Boots Opticians but Specsavers do a similar offer - the Boots one works for me as it gives me a free eye test every year now that we are no longer able to use the NHS.

The other advantage is being able to go out in the rain without using windscreen wipers and being able to take things out of the oven without steaming up. I have my left (dominant) eye for distance vision and my right for close up reading - the brain switches between the two and the vision is superb over all ranges without needing longer arms or reading glasses

Dave


----------



## bigbadbarry (May 2, 2013)

Hi. Stevthebeekeeper - I also keep bees,but in my garden. Just a couple of hives. I have noticed a reduction in my hayfever - not scientific but...

Are you having a better year this year?

Kev_n_liz why would you want to use two steroid nasal sprays at once? Nasonex is more potent than beconase and should be used as two sprays twice a day and used regularly every day. Steroidal sprays take a few days to build up to peak effect but the effect quickly deteriorates if you miss a dose (as you are each morning). Sorry, don't mean to be critical just to inform.

Tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bigbadbarry said:


> Hi. Stevthebeekeeper - I also keep bees,but in my garden. Just a couple of hives. I have noticed a reduction in my hayfever - not scientific but...
> 
> Are you having a better year this year?
> 
> ...


You've read it wrong Tony, I only use the Beconase on bad days which are few and far between, the doc said to use the Nasonex that way, as one of his other patients did and got better results, which I do too, at first I had two shots twice a day and still needed the Beconase.

It works for me, the only down side is a an over production of phlegm during the night leading to a morning cough, a small price to pay for relief all day most days, and I'm outside in the sun, making lots of dust which usually used to bother me, but less so now, also sunlight used to make me sneeze really hard and often several times a day and the reason I started taking Beconase as I got some while on holiday to calm it all down a bit, this too has diminished to an occasional but really powerful single sneeze.

We're all different and should not really expect us to react to the same meds in the same way as they can sometimes be better or worse for us.

I had to take some Cyclizine yesterday as my Labyrinthitis suddenly flared up, and it totally floored me, spent most of yesterday in bed, it's been fine for about a year, hope it's not back long term again.


----------



## bigbadbarry (May 2, 2013)

Hi Kev_n_Liz

Sorry must have read it wrong (it was late!)

You're right everyone is different, it's what make my job so interesting and so infuriating! If it works for stick to that method!

Hope you're over the Labarynthitis.

Tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No worries Tony, I managed to work on the van most of yesterday, but it was hard to consecrate on my measurement taking, I made a fair bit of sawdust :roll: just a bit dodgy getting in and out of the back of the van sometimes.


----------

